# the league of "egészségedre"



## folran

Hi all

So what I'm looking for is a translation of "the league of 'cheers'", with "cheers" being translated as "egészségedre".

Possibly needed additional information: "league" is to be understood as a league in sports.

Thank you

P.S.: I have no knowledge of Hungarian at all. I would've tried to make a rough translation, but since it's agglutinative and egészségedre is an interjection, I had no idea how one would do that.


----------



## Olivier0

"koccintók ligája" ?  - league of those who drink a toast (clink glasses)
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

I am maybe a bit slow but what does "the league of cheers" mean? 
And why do you think that cheers should be translated by "egészségedre" here? (_Cheers _can be translated like this when used to indicate what people _say_ to each other when lifting their glass to drink. However, in the above expression it doesn't seem to me to be the case...)


----------



## folran

Zsanna said:


> I am maybe a bit slow but what does "the league of cheers" mean?
> And why do you think that cheers should be translated by "egészségedre" here? (_Cheers _can be translated like this when used to indicate what people _say_ to each other when lifting their glass to drink. However, in the above expression it doesn't seem to me to be the case...)



Good question. The reason why I'm being so specific is because it's sort of an inside joke involving the expression "egészségedre". That's also why I didn't write "the league of cheers" but "the league of 'cheers'", cheers being a fixed expression in English as well (I am not referring to cheers as a plural of 'cheer'). 

I hope what I'm trying to explain makes sense...


----------



## Zsanna

I'm sorry, I still don't understand. 
E.g. What is _cheers_ with an apostrophe before it? (In what way is it different from the same without?)


----------



## folran

Zsanna said:


> I'm sorry, I still don't understand.
> E.g. What is _cheers_ with an apostrophe before it? (In what way is it different from the same without?)



Let me format this a bit differently then:

The League of "Cheers!"

and not

The League of Cheers

One is a fixed expression (like egészségedre), the other is simply a plural of the word cheer.


----------



## gorilla

Does the inside joke involve the *Hungarian *word "egészségedre" (e.g. because it is hard to say) or is it an inside joke among people who speak English ("Cheers") and you just want to translate it?
In the first case the phrase must obviously contain "egészségedre", so I'd say "Egészségedre-liga".
In the second case we can be more free in the translation so I'd recommend Olivier0's solution "Koccintók ligája" (koccint means to clink glasses before drinking, so literally "league of clinkers"). This sounds funnier and more natural. Also "egészségedre" is not reserved for the context of drinking, we also say it after someone sneezes and maybe other things as well. So it is not obvious for a native speaker what "Egészségedre-liga" would mean. 
Summarized, if the exact Hungarian word "egészségedre" is not part of the inside joke, I'd go with "Koccintók ligája".


----------



## folran

gorilla said:


> Does the inside joke involve the *Hungarian *word "egészségedre" (e.g. because it is hard to say) or is it an inside joke among people who speak English ("Cheers") and you just want to translate it?
> In the first case the phrase must obviously contain "egészségedre", so I'd say "Egészségedre-liga".
> In the second case we can be more free in the translation so I'd recommend Olivier0's solution "Koccintók ligája" (koccint means to clink glasses before drinking, so literally "league of clinkers"). This sounds funnier and more natural. Also "egészségedre" is not reserved for the context of drinking, we also say it after someone sneezes and maybe other things as well. So it is not obvious for a native speaker what "Egészségedre-liga" would mean.
> Summarized, if the exact Hungarian word "egészségedre" is not part of the inside joke, I'd go with "Koccintók ligája".



Thank you VERY much for this detailed and explanatory answer. And yes, the joke indeed involves the Hungarian word, unfortunately. I also didn't know about its use in contexts other than drinking. 

The good thing is that nobody with any knowledge of Hungarian will ever read or have to understand this, so "Egészségedre-liga" it is!

Again, sorry if my explanations weren't comprehensable.

Folran


----------



## tomtombp

folran said:


> The good thing is that nobody with any knowledge of Hungarian will ever read or have to understand this, so "Egészségedre-liga" it is!
> Folran



1. Would it be a stupid question to ask what the point in translating it into Hungarian is then? You could just as well use any mumbo-jumbo word.
2. You can never be sure: there are Hungarians everywhere


----------



## Zsanna

I see that the problem is solved for forlan but not for me... Let me just put a final question about what it is supposed to mean. 

Is it a group of (say _jolly_) people who regularly drink together? (If yes, Olivier's answer is certainly a good solution - although it could be shortened to _koccintó liga_ but it all depends on ​the context - however it doesn't seem to satisfy the demand of having "egészségedre" in it.)


----------



## folran

tomtombp said:


> 1. Would it be a stupid question to ask what  the point in translating it into Hungarian is then? You could just as  well use any mumbo-jumbo word.
> 2. You can never be sure: there are Hungarians everywhere





Zsanna said:


> I see that the problem is solved for forlan but not for me... Let me just put a final question about what it is supposed to mean.
> 
> Is it a group of (say _jolly_) people who regularly drink  together? (If yes, Olivier's answer is certainly a good solution -  although it could be shortened to _koccintó liga_ but it all depends on ​the context - however it doesn't seem to satisfy the demand of having "egészségedre" in it.)




Here's the situation: It's a group of friends who have an inside joke involving the Hungarian word "egészségedre". However, none of them really knows any more Hungarian (including myself). So it needs to involve this exact word, but doesn't need to be elegant or comprehensible to Hungarian speakers, since none of us really understands any more than that. 

Sorry for all the confusion


----------



## francisgranada

In this case I do also agree with "Egészségedre-liga" (or the "league of Egészségedre" if you all speak English to each other ...)

This "Egészségedre-liga" may sound a bit unusual to a Hungarian ear, because the word _egészségedre _contains also grammatical endings (-_ed_ and -_re_), as if we had in English something like "the leage of 'to your health' " which is bit "complicated" or at least not "elegant" enough ...


----------



## franknagy

francisgranada said:


> In this case I do also agree with "Egészségedre-liga" (or the "league of Egészségedre" if you all speak English to each other ...)
> 
> This "Egészségedre-liga" may sound a bit unusual to a Hungarian ear, because the word _egészségedre _contains also grammatical endings (-_ed_ and -_re_), as if we had in English something like "the leage of 'to your health' " which is bit "complicated" or at least not "elegant" enough ...


Yes the literally translaion is 'to/for your health'.
The world has several traps for foreigneirs.
1) The _e-é _phonemes. If you say "egészs*e*gedre" it means for your *whole ass*. Egész=whole, segg=ass.
2) The bumping _-sz-_ (Eng. -s-) and -_sz_- (Eng -sh-) sounds melt into a long -sh-sh- consonant.
3) The length of the word itself shows the soul of the agglutinatig Hungarian language:
    egész = whole,
    egészség = health,
    egészséged = your health,
    egészségedre = for your heath. 

By the way the Hungarian check that you are not completely drunken is the following:
*Say clearly the name of the Indian poet, Rabindranath Tagore.
*Best wishes
   Frank


----------



## metrocantant

Zsanna, szerintem arról lehet szó, hogy eljönnek/eljöttek Magyarországra bulizni, pl. egy legénybúcsút szerveztek ide. És valamilyen emléktárgyra rá akarják íratni, pl. pólóra, amit majd a "kocsmatúrájukon" viselnek.


----------

